# We Lost the Dog. :(



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Our landlord stalled and someone else adopted the dog we were hoping to foster/adopt. It was most likely the older man who was watching us work with her. He didn't notice her until we got her out of the kennel and on lead and saw how good she behaved for us.

I'm trying to look at this as a fostering success, in a way. She now has a home and it might have been thanks to us showing someone what they couldn't see in her on their own.

Still...it hurts. It really hurts.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I know how you feel. We "lost" the first dog we were going to adopt to an older couple because I wasn't fast enough getting the adoption card when the shelter opened. It sucks. But maybe she just wasn't the one.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Yep. I am wondering if I have a strong enough heart to foster, though. We're going to go on vacation and then see how we feel. In the meantime, we have clearance from our landlord for any breed, so at least there's that. 

One day, we'll find our packet. She just wasn't meant to be it.


----------

